# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Penile implants

## ChuckEisenmench

I am tired of Vi****, ca******* etc. Have stsrted thing about getting an implant. Anyone have experience with this procedure?

----------


## Times Roman

I have not personally. I would think long and hard (no pun intended) about this, but admittedly, don't know too much about it either.

So in your opinion, what do you think the pros and cons are?

----------


## Dano44

Surgery should be your last option. You haven't provided any of your medical information and what cycles if any you have tried. Maybe your test level is low? Do you supplement, (vitamins) eat a healthy diet? You might want to check out the web site "P.E. forum" for information and exercises. Just a suggestion.

----------


## MRNJ1992

If the scripts work whats the big deal? Unless its a money issue I would just take the pill. Not a fan of going under the knife.....

----------


## O40

Hey man, just Google penile implants and check out some of the images. Maybe if I am still alive at 75 and nothing else works would I consider this, or had some hot 40 year old nympho freak that dug senior citizens. I love V and C, sometimes togther and especially with Proviron . Those combinations would make spaghetti hard...and makes the women in my life very happy.

----------


## Times Roman

> I am tired of Vi****, ca******* etc. Have stsrted thing about getting an implant. Anyone have experience with this procedure?


have you tried the penile injections?

----------


## Razor

IM not 40, but this sounds like a bad Idea...

----------


## songdog

Sounds like a last resort to me.

----------


## Razor

There is like a million penis enlargement devices out there, just buy one of those and try to do it naturally or something man, but dont have your dick cut up!!!

----------


## baseline_9

Sounds terrible....do the drugs not work for you?

TRT?

----------


## Brohim

your penis has androgen recptor's just like the rest of your muscles. Make sure your DHT level's and test level's are checked.

----------


## Razor

here rub some of this on it and see if it grows..but dont do surgery man
http://dihydrotestosterone.info/topical-dht-cream/

----------


## Brohim

rzr you order from that site?

----------


## Razor

I use this stuff, helped me get rid of my gyno
http://www.dhtcream.com/

Study for penis growth
http://dihydrotestosterone.info/dht-cream-penis-growth/

----------


## Far from massive

Damn I would have to be really tired of viag and cial before I considered any surgery to my torpedo. 

Also I would think that although the pump will successfully stiffen the penis, I doubt the the adjacent tissue would be affected so the girth, feel and heat of the fuselage would not be the same as with either natural or viagra/cialis erections. Also I doubt most women would be thrilled with the idea of you having to squeze your nuts to pump up the shaft rather than arousal from her arched back and smokin fartlocker (medical term). All these would give me serious reservations about penile implant surgery.

----------


## Brohim

did you try rubbing 12.5mg on your phallus and see if you noticed any results? The study looks like it was done on pre-pubertal boy's in which of course they will get some growth.

----------


## Razor

> did you try rubbing 12.5mg on your phallus and see if you noticed any results? The study looks like it was done on pre-pubertal boy's in which of course they will get some growth.


No I'm used/using it for gyno reversal . My penis is big enough. All I was pointing out is that seems to be the only thing that would cause it to grow. I alter my body enough. I don't need to go messing around with my dick now. I just found this information while I was doing my research on reversing gyno and came across DHT other uses.

And I don't want to see this guy chopping his penis up. Seems the gel works in conjunction with say using using a penis pump.

----------


## BlueWaffle21

Do they sell it in bulk tubs!!!!!!!

----------


## Times Roman

Mates!
OP is 64. Often times, the aging male body desensitizes to PDE-5 inhibitors, and the PDE-5 only does a partial job. for a minority of aging males, this is a problem, and therefore the implants is a last ditch effort at saving a sex life.

so rubbing on some DHT creme has nothing to do with the issue. pumps are not a remedy, as they can make you erect, but not keep you erect for some. and a pump and a ring only delays the disappointment.

i suspect that if the PDE-5i donot work, then probably PT-141 doesn't work, although each operates along seperate pathways.

granted, OP never came back to respond to the thread he posted, so we don't know about blood levels, or whether TRT, or whatnot.

I did have to laugh at some of the ideas that were expressed here. 

The point is, as you age, you become susceptable to different and varying psyiological issues you've never been exposed to in your youth. OP is NOT trying to grow the size of his member, as some of you humurously are thinking.

----------


## Razor

> Mates!
> OP is 64. Often times, the aging male body desensitizes to PDE-5 inhibitors, and the PDE-5 only does a partial job. for a minority of aging males, this is a problem, and therefore the implants is a last ditch effort at saving a sex life.
> 
> so rubbing on some DHT creme has nothing to do with the issue. pumps are not a remedy, as they can make you erect, but not keep you erect for some. and a pump and a ring only delays the disappointment.
> 
> i suspect that if the PDE-5i donot work, then probably PT-141 doesn't work, although each operates along seperate pathways.
> 
> granted, OP never came back to respond to the thread he posted, so we don't know about blood levels, or whether TRT, or whatnot.
> 
> ...


If he's having problems staying erect they have PGE1 which will do it. It's injections but it works, anything to me sounds better than surgery and having an implant put in..

----------


## THINKBIG

My wife said that as long as my tongue works she will keep me around

----------


## redz

Is this a serious post? I mean I have no complaints about the size of my dick but even if I did surgery would be a last resort. Maybe you need a new woman?

----------


## Brazensol

> My wife said that as long as my tongue works she will keep me around


Make sure you don't have any cats... lol.

----------


## Brazensol

BTW - I wonder what ever happened to the original poster?

----------


## kolaking

I think that before I got my shaft opened up I'd have to tell my woman to pick out her favorite toy to go along with my tounge...especially if I was getting no feeling from it.

----------


## largerthannormal

his pee pee feel off practicing home surgery.




> BTW - I wonder what ever happened to the original poster?


ps this is an old post!

----------


## T-boner

I wonder if ipt-141 would help

----------


## bartman314

injectionable vascodilators are incredibly effective. they worked wonders for me.

----------


## E5Charlie

> Damn I would have to be really tired of viag and cial before I considered any surgery to my torpedo. 
> 
> Also I would think that although the pump will successfully stiffen the penis, I doubt the the adjacent tissue would be affected so the girth, feel and heat of the fuselage would not be the same as with either natural or viagra/cialis erections. Also I doubt most women would be thrilled with the idea of you having to squeze your nuts to pump up the shaft rather than arousal from her arched back and smokin fartlocker (medical term). All these would give me serious reservations about penile implant surgery.


Fartlocker, HA!

----------


## -Ender-



----------


## -Ender-



----------


## JDToronto

The average size is 5.5 to 6" erect..a lot of men compare themselves to those in porn and that's very unrealistic because hung men are far in between. If your woman is not satisfied with your pecker then maybe she needs to get her vagina tightened.

----------


## Couchlock

> The average size is 5.5 to 6" erect..a lot of men compare themselves to those in porn and that's very unrealistic because hung men are far in between. If your woman is not satisfied with your pecker then maybe she needs to get her vagina tightened.


Average.....

Steroids forum = "no one is satisfied with average"

----------

